# [copie d'une gentoo] via un bon vieux CP :-D

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

Je voudrais copier mon installation Gentoo d'un disque à l'autre. J'ai déjà créer une archive en précisant certain paramètre, mais sur le disque actuelle, je n'ai pas assez de place que pour pouvoir créer l'archive (pour ensuite la déplacé). Donc, je vais utiliser un bon vieux CP via un livecd (gentoo powa :p)...

La question existentiel: un "cp -a" peut-il suffire ???

Merci   :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

...et après il dit qu'il fait pas du postcount  :Laughing: 

oui cp -a suffit dans 99,9% des cas (c'est rare de tomber sur des trucs foireux). Évites de copier /dev, /sys et /proc qui sont remplis à chaque boot (créés juste les repertoires sur la cible). Mais tout ça tu aurais pu le savoir avec le lien "Rechercher"

----------

## Deusexodus

Sa colle un peu avec l'idée de faire un stage4 je trouve : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Cr%C3%A9er_un_stage4_de_Gentoo_personnalis%C3%A9 , non ?

@+

EDIT : j'ai mal lu. Désolé.

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> "Rechercher"

 

 :Embarassed: 

en tout cas, merci pour ta réponse   :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

Bon, voilà, j'ai copié l'install sur un autre disque ... 

Tout semble parfait sauf que ... IMPOSSIBLE de compiler un nouveau kernel a partir du chroot vers la copie... En effet, je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi, mais si je ne copie pas /dev, /sys et /proc, j'ai directement une erreur de syntaxe lors du make du kernel. Donc, j'ai rajouté ces répertoires...

Donc, tout devais aller pour le mieux, or le disque dur contenant la nouvelle copie est défectueux ... Il fait des sales bruit, il y a des erreurs dans dmesg, bref, je suis repassé sur l'ancien disque dur (qui fonctionne très bien). Lors d'un sync (sur la nouvelle copie), j'avais des problèmes, fichier qui ne pouvais pas etre remplécé (permission denied)... Avec l'ancien disque, j'ai exactement le meme problème!!! C'est tout récent...

Look at this!!!:

```

serveur portage # pwd

/usr/portage

serveur portage # ls -l

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 3 invite users 72 Oct 20 17:27 dev-python

serveur portage # cd dev-python/

serveur dev-python # ls

pyvorbis

serveur dev-python # cd pyvorbis/

serveur pyvorbis # ls

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access Manifest: Permission denied

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access ChangeLog: Permission denied

ChangeLog  Manifest  files  pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild  pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild  pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild

serveur pyvorbis # ls -l

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access Manifest: Permission denied

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access ChangeLog: Permission denied

total 0

?????????? ? ?      ?      ?            ? ChangeLog

?????????? ? ?      ?      ?            ? Manifest

drwxr-xr-x 2 invite users 96 Oct 20 17:27 files

?????????? ? ?      ?      ?            ? pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild

?????????? ? ?      ?      ?            ? pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild

?????????? ? ?      ?      ?            ? pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild

serveur pyvorbis # rm * -r

rm: cannot remove `ChangeLog': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `Manifest': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `files/pyvorbis-1.4-python25.patch': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove `pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild': Permission denied

serveur pyvorbis # chown root:root * -r

chown: invalid option -- r

Try `chown --help' for more information.

serveur pyvorbis # chown root:root * -R

chown: cannot access `ChangeLog': Permission denied

chown: cannot access `Manifest': Permission denied

chown: cannot access `files/pyvorbis-1.4-python25.patch': Permission denied

chown: cannot access `pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild': Permission denied

chown: cannot access `pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild': Permission denied

chown: cannot access `pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild': Permission denied

serveur pyvorbis # chmod 0777 * -R

chmod: cannot access `ChangeLog': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `Manifest': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `files/pyvorbis-1.4-python25.patch': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild': Permission denied

chmod: cannot access `pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild': Permission denied

serveur pyvorbis # ls -la

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access Manifest: Permission denied

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild: Permission denied

ls: cannot access ChangeLog: Permission denied

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 3 invite users 248 Oct 20 17:27 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 invite users  72 Oct 20 17:27 ..

?????????? ? ?      ?       ?            ? ChangeLog

?????????? ? ?      ?       ?            ? Manifest

drwxrwxrwx 2 root   root   96 Oct 20 17:27 files

?????????? ? ?      ?       ?            ? pyvorbis-1.3.ebuild

?????????? ? ?      ?       ?            ? pyvorbis-1.4-r1.ebuild

?????????? ? ?      ?       ?            ? pyvorbis-1.4-r3.ebuild

```

Question: comment est-ce arrivé!? Comment les supprimers ? Alors maintenant, si je comprend bien, c'est pas le disque qui est mort, mais la partition ??? Halélouya...

J'ai envie de modifier le fichier "répertoire" ... et supprimer ce qu'il contient   :Laughing:    sais pas si c'est conseillé

Ah, j'allais oublier, il y a ceci dans dmesg avec l'ancien disque (que je continue d'utiliser...):

```

ReiserFS: warning: is_leaf: item location seems wrong (second one): *3.6* [83978 225835 0x1 IND], item_len 40, item_location 628, free_space(entry_count) 0

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-5150: search_by_key: invalid format found in block 593268. Fsck?

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [83978 225835 0x0 SD]

ReiserFS: warning: is_leaf: item location seems wrong (second one): *3.6* [83978 225835 0x1 IND], item_len 40, item_location 628, free_space(entry_count) 0

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-5150: search_by_key: invalid format found in block 593268. Fsck?

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [83978 185512 0x0 SD]

ReiserFS: warning: is_leaf: item location seems wrong (second one): *3.6* [83978 225835 0x1 IND], item_len 40, item_location 628, free_space(entry_count) 0

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-5150: search_by_key: invalid format found in block 593268. Fsck?

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [83978 83437 0x0 SD]

ReiserFS: warning: is_leaf: item location seems wrong (second one): *3.6* [83978 225835 0x1 IND], item_len 40, item_location 628, free_space(entry_count) 0

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-5150: search_by_key: invalid format found in block 593268. Fsck?

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [83978 83988 0x0 SD]

ReiserFS: warning: is_leaf: item location seems wrong (second one): *3.6* [83978 225835 0x1 IND], item_len 40, item_location 628, free_space(entry_count) 0

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-5150: search_by_key: invalid format found in block 593268. Fsck?

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [83978 83443 0x0 SD]

ReiserFS: warning: is_leaf: item location seems wrong (second one): *3.6* [83978 225835 0x1 IND], item_len 40, item_location 628, free_space(entry_count) 0

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-5150: search_by_key: invalid format found in block 593268. Fsck?

ReiserFS: hdb1: warning: vs-13070: reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [83978 225835 0x0 SD]

```

J'aimerais faire ceci:

```

serveur usr # vi portage/

"   Sorted by      name

"   Sort sequence: [\/]$,\.h$,\.c$,\.cpp$,\.[a-np-z]$,*,\.info$,\.swp$,\.o$\.obj$,\.bak$

"   Quick Help: <F1>:help  -:go up dir  D:delete  R:rename  s:sort-by  x:exec

" ============================================================================

../

./

dev-python/

```

et virer l'entrée dev-python   :Laughing: 

J'attend vos impression ^^

EDIT: bon j'ai fait ca, si jpeux sync de nouveau, c'est déjà bon pour moi   :Smile: 

----------

## flash

lut,

c est pas une bonne idee de faire une copie de dev et proc. je pense qu'il faudrait plutot faire:

mount  -o bind /dev /mnt/hdha/dev

mount -o bind /proc /mnt/hdha/proc

Verifie si udev est bien dans ton noyau et charge au demarrage automatiquement sinon tu ajouter l option udev au kernel dans grub.

Sinon je constate que tu es amateur de reiserfs. Bon on va pas polimiquer est ce que tu as recontruit l arbre du system de fichier ??

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir loopx,

C'est bien un 

```
cp -a 
```

 que tu as fait ?

( oui j'ai lu le premier post )

mais sa question était existentielle

----------

## loopx

 *flash wrote:*   

> lut,
> 
> c est pas une bonne idee de faire une copie de dev et proc. je pense qu'il faudrait plutot faire:
> 
> mount  -o bind /dev /mnt/hdha/dev
> ...

 

Ahh, tout s'explique  :Smile: 

En effet, ca fait plusieurs fois que je pige pas ce qu'il se passe avec /dev et /sys... mais vu qu'il fallait faire un mount bind, je comprend pourquoi j'avais des problèmes, la prochaine fois, je ferais ainsi   :Cool: 

Merci pour l'info   :Smile: 

EDIT: je n'ai pas reconstruit l'arbre, ca me fait peur ... je sais bien que soit ca fonctionne, soit ca foire (fin, c'est ce que je me dis) donc je m'abstiens le plus possible. En fait, j'ai des fichiers mort dans /usr/portage  mais j'ai réussis à déplacer le répertoire contenant ces fichiers => c'est passé (alors que le delete foire). J'ai donc réussis à refaire un sync et tout, mais dans /, j'ai un repertoire portage que je suis sencé supprimé (mais qui se supprime pas). Dois-je utiliser reiserfschk pour reconstruire l'arbre de manière "sécurisée" ?

----------

## loopx

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> bonsoir loopx,
> 
> C'est bien un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ouais, j'ai fais un cp -a   mais bon, le dur est entrain de mourrir, donc je suis repassé sur l'ancien disque dur... et la partition de ce vieux dur vient de me lacher   :Laughing: 

Dans le fait que la question soit existentiel, ctais juste le fait que : est-ce que "commande" = "bien" ?     :Laughing:      Mais c'est bon, maintenant, mes idées sont fixées, donc j'aurais plus de question à ce sujet :p  juste que ma partoche à l'air mal dans sa peau ..

----------

## nemo13

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  juste que ma partoche à l'air mal dans sa peau ..

 

Bonsoir loopx,

si tu veux tenter le coup :

 *Quote:*   

> How to rejuvenate a hard drive
> 
> This will sometimes cure input/output errors experienced when using dd. Over time the data on a drive, especially a drive that hasn't been used for a year or two grows into larger magnetic flux points than were originally recorded. This makes it hard for the drive heads to decipher these magnetic flux points. This results in read/write errors. Also, sometimes sector 1 goes bad resulting in a useless drive. All you need to do is:

 

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sda
```

 *Quote:*   

> to rejuvenate the drive. The process rewrites all the data on the drive in nice tight magnetic patterns that can then be read properly. The procedure is perfectly safe, and saves one a lot of money on HDDs.

 

cet extrait vient d'ici

A mon niveau je trouve cette page super.

----------

